# Am i too soft ?



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

my husband was going to make a table for ds to play trains on (you know the brio type) as an xmas gift but isn't going to have time so i bid on one on ebay last night and won it for 99p   it does need painting but otherwise looks in good condition and i feel so guilty only giving them 99p and want to offer a little bit more  dh has said no way it's their fault they should of had a reserve or a higher start price if they wanted more for it but i think he's just mean.  I'm not going with him to pick it up as i would feel really embarassed    Do you think i'm being silly and should just be happy i have got a bargain ?

thanks, pam xx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Pam,

Take the bargin and run, I buy loads on e-bay and sometimes bid way too much on an item (panicked by the pressure to win   ) and sometimes you get lucky and bag a bargin thats the name of the game.  Hope your DS loves his gift and stop worrying your DH is right they would have put a higher price on if thats what they expected.  

Nics xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Be happy you got the bargain hun. 
If they wanted more they should have put a reserve on or at least started the bidding price at the amount they would have liked to have got (i think a reserve has to be £50). Its a risk you take when having no reserve and starting at a low price. Lots of people start listing at a low price to save on fees and thats the risk they take, so you have nothing whatsoever to feel guilty about, in fact well done you for getting such a bargain. 
I put loads of D's things on ebay one day when it was free to list if it was starting at less than a pound and ended up wishing i'd paid to list cos i didn't make anything like i was hoping to make back.
Kay


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Take the bargain and run. They may just be really grateful to get rid of it. As the others say, they could have started the auction at a higher price but they didn't and it's their loss.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Def take the bargain and run hun.. it is swings and roundabouts on e-bay I have recently sold lots of my clothes that were too big .. some went for loads and others 99p that were brand new ..its the risk you take and at the end of the day its 99p more than they would have had taking it to the tip ! 

Enjoy it 

Cat x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

why don't you give them a pound coin and tell them to keep the change?!!  
pobby x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks guys, i feel a little less guilty now. my dh picked up the table last night and it needs painting but otherwise it's in excellent condition so i really did get a bargain 

pam xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOOh we LOVE a bargain


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

glad you got your bargain hun. I bought some Bob the builder wellies on ebay and thought i had got a bargain until they arrived, they were dirty, smelly and even had dog pooh on the sole.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ewwww why would anyone sell them in that state ..hope you gave them negative feedback   I bet they weren't advertised as Bob the Builder boots with added poo


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

wouldloveababycat said:


> I bet they weren't advertised as Bob the Builder boots with added poo




Sorry, that just tickeled me.

Pam if it makes you feel better I'd have been the same as you but, a bargain is a bargain so well done you!

C~x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

No they most certainly weren't advertised as having dog pooh included.
When contacted the seller said they weren't in that condition when she packaged them up....................... yeah right, so along with all the old dirt and smelly inners some dog pooh manged to find it's way into a sealed package and attach itself to the soles before drying out. Too right i left neg feedback and Ebay then contacted me offering to help sort it out. 
My advice is never buy from a seller who doesn't have a picture of the item they are selling.

Kay


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry it probably wasn't funny for you but it made me 

I think thats good advice , I never buy from someone who has no photos 

x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

eeeewwwwww gross, dog poo wellies who would sell something like that ? actually have you seen some of the things they sell on ebay?  and people actually bid on them  the seller probably could of got more for them if she had described them accurately   

pam xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Did e-bay offer to come and clean them for you and deodorise them


----------

